# Do ALL men just want sex?



## lonely_wife

OK, a question for the guys - plesae answer honestly.

Do you all just want a 1 night stand? Why?

I've just seperated from my hubby, I'm not bad looking and have a decent figure. A guy at work has beeb "being nice" to me for months, he said he would cheer me up so we went out for a drink. He has always said he has too much respect for me to want a 1 nighter? He was drunk, declared his love for me LOL and he had a wicked night - kissing, cuddling, dancing. We txtd next morning - all OK then he blanks me? He sent a txt saying got things to sort out txt u tomorrow?

I went clubbing to "get over him" and had the number of one of the bouncers - he was sooo sexy and danced with me all night - he was "protecting" me from the idiots in there. At the end of the night he got me a taxi and let me wear his jacket while we waited for it and just gave me a peck on the lips. Then he txt me saying we should meet up today - we will cum to mine for drinks? I txt back saying I don't do 1 night stands sorry and to call if he wants to go out anytime.

What is it with guys and 1 night stands? I was in my relationship for 14 years (I'm only 30) so was too young for them before and really have no interest in them know - I have self respect! Problem is I am a flirt and a tease, so I think men may get the wrong impression?

Are there any genuine guys out there at all or am I just gonna have to be lonely always? Come on give me some hope please.


----------



## dcrim

If you're out clubbing, then yeah. If you're otherwise being social/active, then I'd say not. Personally, I wouldn't do a one night thing. I have to know the other person (well) and have some idea of their level of activities before I had sex with them. There's too much "out there" to risk a one nighter. As long as a condom is used, that's a good step in the right direction for a one nighter, but it's not perfect. I guess it kind of depends on what you are looking for, too. Don't get flirty if you don't want the offers.


----------



## Blanca

there are plenty of good guys out there. but you have to be a 'good' girl to find them. you'll attract what you are.


----------



## lonely_wife

I know it looks like that, but I just love to dance and crave attention, doesn't mean I want to be treated like a piece of meat. I've been with the same guy since I was 16 so just havin some fun at the moment and I do enjoy it when they are trying to get my number and that, but I could never do the one nighter - sometimes I wish I could! Where can I go and meet nice guys who aint boring and know how to treat girls well then?


----------



## draconis

I think you need to be honest about the guys you chose to be with. Going to the club isn't bad, but most bouncers can get any girl there. Go after the flirt at work. Well, there you go. Dance clubs can and do have some good people but you have to look at who you pick out and why.

draconis


----------



## Honey

lonely_wife said:


> OK, a question for the guys - plesae answer honestly.
> 
> Do you all just want a 1 night stand? Why?
> 
> I've just seperated from my hubby, I'm not bad looking and have a decent figure. A guy at work has beeb "being nice" to me for months, he said he would cheer me up so we went out for a drink. He has always said he has too much respect for me to want a 1 nighter? He was drunk, declared his love for me LOL and he had a wicked night - kissing, cuddling, dancing. We txtd next morning - all OK then he blanks me? He sent a txt saying got things to sort out txt u tomorrow?
> 
> I went clubbing to "get over him" and had the number of one of the bouncers - he was sooo sexy and danced with me all night - he was "protecting" me from the idiots in there. At the end of the night he got me a taxi and let me wear his jacket while we waited for it and just gave me a peck on the lips. Then he txt me saying we should meet up today - we will cum to mine for drinks? I txt back saying I don't do 1 night stands sorry and to call if he wants to go out anytime.
> 
> What is it with guys and 1 night stands? I was in my relationship for 14 years (I'm only 30) so was too young for them before and really have no interest in them know - I have self respect! Problem is I am a flirt and a tease, so I think men may get the wrong impression?
> 
> Are there any genuine guys out there at all or am I just gonna have to be lonely always? Come on give me some hope please.


Well, darlin, there are good guys, and ones that couldn't keep their pants on to save their life. Not even if you super glued their zipper closed.:rofl: It is always a blessing to find out how a person is before you have sex or marry them. Not always the case though.  If he typed in cum than come, he had sex on his mind, and not so much the drinks.


----------



## Blanca

lonely_wife said:


> Where can I go and meet nice guys who aint boring and know how to treat girls well then?


You just have to know what you want. If you want to have "fun" then these are the kinds of guys you'll meet. I had a lot of friends with benefits when i was dating. its a blast. but its not the real deal. 

If you want to meet the real deal, then make a list of everything you expect from a guy. then ask yourself where you'd find someone with those qualities.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga

I'm a good guy, and there are some girls that I would love to just bang and leave, if you know what I mean! HOWEVER, I would never act on it. It's just something I think about when I see a really hot girl. Otherwise, I really am looking for a good woman who is looking to settle down and starting something. Problem is that I don't act on that either. That's a whole 'nother story!

Just take your time and you'll know if a guy wants you for more than your body.


----------



## lonely_wife

Ah, you do sound like a nice guy Cheewagacheewage... go ask the girls out - you will doing them a favour!


----------



## cheewagacheewaga

Yeah, I'd be doing women a favor by giving them an ego boost after they reject me.  Contrary to what people say, I've been through enough rejections and it DOES NOT get easier. In fact, it makes me think twice about myself and women, and has really skewed my sense of women and relationships. Seriously, the cards are stacked against me! 

Having said all that, I do find I get SOME satisfaction when I hear about women complaining about all the jerks they meet. It's kind of my indirect way of saying, "See! That's what you get for going out with a jerk." Yes, I'm pretty bitter. So sue me!


----------



## Honey

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Yeah, I'd be doing women a favor by giving them an ego boost after they reject me.  Contrary to what people say, I've been through enough rejections and it DOES NOT get easier. In fact, it makes me think twice about myself and women, and has really skewed my sense of women and relationships. Seriously, the cards are stacked against me!
> 
> Having said all that, I do find I get SOME satisfaction when I hear about women complaining about all the jerks they meet. It's kind of my indirect way of saying, "See! That's what you get for going out with a jerk." Yes, I'm pretty bitter. So sue me!


Well dude..there is three rings to marriage

The Engagement Ring

The Wedding Ring

The Suffer Ring

Now do you feel a little bit better? 

Having someone doesn't always make you happy, dude.


----------



## Blanca

Honey said:


> Well dude..there is three rings to marriage
> 
> The Engagement Ring
> 
> The Wedding Ring
> 
> The Suffer Ring
> 
> Now do you feel a little bit better?
> 
> Having someone doesn't always make you happy, dude.


:rofl:


----------



## cheewagacheewaga

Having the WRONG person will make you unhappy, and being with the right person can make you happy. Marriage and relationships will have its downsides, but the simple fact that someone CHOOSES to be with you shows that you have some value and importance. It would be a completely different story if I chose to be single and was rejecting girls left and right. Then I could easily say that I'm happy because women find something positive and attractive about me, however, in my case, it's no girls wanting me. That means my value and worth must be low. I'm just putting 2 + 2 together. At this point, I'd even take a gold digger just to feel like there's something about me that I could offer to a woman, but money is tight at the moment.


----------



## okeydokie

to answer the original question..........YES


----------



## lonely_wife

cheewagacheewaga
If you have a little more confinece in yourself it may help you get girls? We always want a guy that likes himself and is confident around us - it's not nice when we have to make them feel good about themselves.... try it you'll see.


----------



## lonely_wife

okeydokie
Does that mean me DO just want sex?


----------



## stumped

I posted in the dating section something similar to this. I think MOST men just want sex. I have met quite a few that I was very upfront with letting them know I was not interested in a physical relationship I just wanted to have a good time and enjoy others company...and every single one of them said "Im not looking for sex!" yet every single one of them made innuendos, comments etc that said otherwise.
One man invited me over to his place to watch a movie (which I declined because I didnt really know him) and he proceeded to tell me later on that if I had come over we would have been watching the movie in his bedroom on his king size bed.......ummm HELLO I dont think so! Do these guys just think that are that slick or women are just that easy????

Being single is HARD!!!!


----------



## draconis

stumped said:


> I posted in the dating section something similar to this. I think MOST men just want sex. I have met quite a few that I was very upfront with letting them know I was not interested in a physical relationship I just wanted to have a good time and enjoy others company...and every single one of them said "Im not looking for sex!" yet every single one of them made innuendos, comments etc that said otherwise.
> One man invited me over to his place to watch a movie (which I declined because I didnt really know him) and he proceeded to tell me later on that if I had come over we would have been watching the movie in his bedroom on his king size bed.......ummm HELLO I dont think so! Do these guys just think that are that slick or women are just that easy????
> 
> Being single is HARD!!!!



I guess it is all in the type of men you are looking at or are attracted too. The same can be said for women.

draconis


----------



## okeydokie

lonely_wife said:


> okeydokie
> Does that mean me DO just want sex?


yeah, i think so. as part of an overall relationship or just to satisfy an urge. before i get lambasted by the ladies, what i mean by satisfying an urge is that the urge is shared by two consenting adults.

to me, sex is a big part of a marriage. i know women have different needs and expectations in a relationship but i have learned by reading on here that alot of them feel sexually deprived. 

my preference is to be happily married to my wife with the full package of friendship, sharing, loving and great sex with her and only her. i do emphasize the sex though, i think of it all of the time, i think most men do.


----------



## stumped

draconis said:


> I guess it is all in the type of men you are looking at or are attracted too. The same can be said for women.
> 
> draconis



Well I will say this out of the 5 guys that I have met recently.....4 were about sex (they were the ones that approached me). The 1 that I approached was not and I am still talking to him.


----------



## okeydokie

stumped said:


> Well I will say this out of the 5 guys that I have met recently.....4 were about sex (they were the ones that approached me). The 1 that I approached was not and I am still talking to him.


nobody said we get it when we want it, thats why we want it:smthumbup:


----------



## mjr810

Most all men want sex, but not just sex. Here's a couple of other comments...

Listen to ljtseng, she seems to have a good handle on things.

If you like to flirt and tease, expect guys to interpret that as you are willing to do one nighters.

If you need lots of attention, ask yourself why you are so insecure. And then begin to work on it. Another person cannot make you feel secure; only you can do that.

If you like to have 'fun', you are just the kind of girl guys like to have 'fun' with, (but not marry).

Genuine guys don't want their women hanging out at the clubs flirting with and teasing guys, but there are guys who would love to flirt, tease back, and take you home for the night.


----------



## Merced

sex, food, sleep, a clean house. (Not necessarily always in that order). 

The sooner women figure this out and work with it.. the happier everyone will be... Yes, including women... because if you're helping your man with these things, he is MUCH more likely to give you things you want.


----------



## Honey

ljtseng said:


> :rofl:


That's not funny. :scratchhead:

In most cases, it's true. 

Ok, for some damn reason I feel like rolling on the floor laughing too. :rofl:

I need a vacation bad..mmm hmm


----------



## Honey

Merced said:


> sex, food, sleep, a clean house. (Not necessarily always in that order).
> 
> The sooner women figure this out and work with it.. the happier everyone will be... Yes, including women... because if you're helping your man with these things, he is MUCH more likely to give you things you want.


No..sex, sleep, more sex, eat, and have someone else clean the house for ya.


----------



## draconis

stumped said:


> Well I will say this out of the 5 guys that I have met recently.....4 were about sex (they were the ones that approached me). The 1 that I approached was not and I am still talking to him.


One of the reasons I suggest wall flowers. You met five guys four approached you and you only approached one, and he was the better. Imagine if you appoached 10 chances are you'd find nine of ten are not about just sex.

draconis


----------



## Honey

Laughing and joking about sex is nothing as being a really nasty dirty talking person, which is a real turn off to me.


----------



## Merced

Honey said:


> No..sex, sleep, more sex, eat, and have someone else clean the house for ya.


LOL you couldn't be more right.. :smthumbup:


----------



## Honey

Merced said:


> LOL you couldn't be more right.. :smthumbup:


:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## Chopblock

Yes, men love sex, and will put up with a lot if they feel there is the possibility of sex.

But c'mon here... what do you expect when you go to bars/clubs, and dance with a bunch of drunk guys? You wouldn't see that kind of behavior at a gallery opening.

If you want to meet men, you have to go places that you actually WANT to be at.

---nd really have no interest in them know - I have self respect! Problem is I am a flirt and a tease, so I think men may get the wrong impression?---

I could ask the reverse question: why do women lead men on pretending to be interested, but when it comes time to put out they get offended? Do you just want free drinks?

OK I know thats not what you are doing, but I'm guessing that the men you were dancing, laughing, touching... whatever with, were a tad disappointed when you didn't go home with them. That would be doubly so if you accepted drinks from them.

---go ask the girls out - you will doing them a favour!---

Tell THEM that please! A lot of "nice guy" are afraid to be nice, because they feel they will just get taken advantage of. Some guys avoid being too nice because then the girl loses interest if she doesn't have to work for what she gets. Others were burned before by being too nice and got cleaned out and cheated on.

When you go to a dance club, you might be among guys who were stuck in sexless relationships where they put in TONS of effort but never got any action. Maybe the guys in those places are just looking for the sex they were missing.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga

Chopblock said:


> ---go ask the girls out - you will doing them a favour!---
> 
> Tell THEM that please! A lot of "nice guy" are afraid to be nice, because they feel they will just get taken advantage of. Some guys avoid being too nice because then the girl loses interest if she doesn't have to work for what she gets. Others were burned before by being too nice and got cleaned out and cheated on.


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

THANK YOU! Been there and done that... and still am the nice guy!!!  Waiting for that moment when I get fed up enough to become the jerk and actually make some progress, or any progress for that matter, with women.

This is slightly off tangent, but I read this idea of domestication and children. In our early tribal and uncivilized ways, it was all about being aggressive, having power, being strong, and showing dominance. That's what women instinctively are attracted to, however, in today's time, we are taught to be civilized, non-aggressive, diplomatic, negotiate, and care and share with others. It works great in society and gives order and equality to everyone (in theory!). But, women still look for that dominant alpha male who is aggressive, powerful, rich in resources, and has status. That's just built into a woman's DNA through thousands and thousands of years, and it isn't changing tomorrow. So our society and our parents teach us to be this docile, gentle, non-aggressive, and sharing person, which goes against in women the very raw nature of attraction to men! It's no surprise to see women who love tough guys like prisoners, cops, firemen, army, athletes, and marines!


----------



## michzz

Ok, you have to understand that there is a complicated dance going on between the men you meet and yourself.

On the one hand, you state you don't like one-nighters, yet flirt and tease in bars. You know the men there are looking to score.

On the other hand, the men in the clubs know that you have stated you are not looking for a one-nighter, but many of them have figured out that with a little booze, flirting, seduction, that first line defense can be overcome.

And even if it does not, most men feel as though they have to make some kind of pass or they are not a "real" man. They expect to be shot down, but they have to try.

That does not mean they are NOT a good guy. 

EVERY guy that you meet wants to have sex. Sure. If you limit your interactions with men to places such as a club, then you have contact only with the slice of men out there that is looking mainly for sex. 

I'm not saying that the guy you meet in the bookstore won't make a pass at you, but it won't be fueled by booze and just maybe he was reading Hemingway for the literature. 

I'm pretty sure there are a lot of men who want more than just sex, but it is a baseline that we all want sex.

Attract men who are more than the baseline by being interesting and frequenting places that allow for more complex interactions than pick up joints.


----------



## Chopblock

---On the other hand, the men in the clubs know that you have stated you are not looking for a one-nighter, but many of them have figured out that with a little booze, flirting, seduction, that first line defense can be overcome.---

Agreed! Especially when the woman is all "no, no, no, no, no, well OK". If you want no to mean no, then no has to mean no.

Since many women out there act as if "no" just means "try harder", they figure its a safe bet to try a few more times. After all, what have they really got to lose?


----------



## draconis

Chopblock said:


> ---On the other hand, the men in the clubs know that you have stated you are not looking for a one-nighter, but many of them have figured out that with a little booze, flirting, seduction, that first line defense can be overcome.---
> 
> Agreed! Especially when the woman is all "no, no, no, no, no, well OK". If you want no to mean no, then no has to mean no.
> 
> Since many women out there act as if "no" just means "try harder", they figure its a safe bet to try a few more times. After all, what have they really got to lose?


Is it any different then men that act one way or try to get a girl drunk so they can have sex with them?

draconis


----------



## Chopblock

The point is that if you go to a club wearing a camisole and tight jeans, accept drinks, flirt, touch, and dance with guys who have a clear objective, then you are going to get the ones who are out for booty. There is nothing "wrong" with this, its just that you aren't going to the right place given the goal you want to accomplish.

Its like... would you go to an equal rights demonstration if you wanted a woman who would stay home, cook, and have babies?

What are YOU interested in? Now, go THERE and the people there presumably are interested in it as well. Furthermore, they are probably there because they enjoy the activity, not because they are hoping to meet someone (though that might be a factor, its not the SOLE reason).

At this point it should be clear that most men ALWAYS have sex on the brain in some form. Furthermore (and this is one of my favorite quotes from this forum), <a man> does not get married/have a relationship so that he can be celibate. If a man is going to commit to one woman forever, then he wants to be certain she will meet his needs.

Now, not all men will put their desire for sex right at the forefront. Many are willing to put in the time to build a good relationship. But the flip side is also true... that if a man wants it, he will only wait for so long.

What is this really about here? Are you trying to get right into another relationship? What were you missing last time? Do you have absolutely NO sexual desire and you are hoping for a man who also doesn't put importance on sex? They are out there, but they are pretty rare.

Remember to be realistic and reasonable in your hopes. Its just not realistic to find a man who does not want sex, who also meets a bunch of other criteria. While I've encountered a few on forums, the ONLY man I've known in real life who had zero interest in sex (his gf actually had to PAY him with money or back rubs) was a deadbeat jobless abuser who stole her money and hit her.


----------



## lonely_wife

Ok, I've read all the replies and there seems to be only one way forward..... How can I get the courage to sleep around? JOKE!!!! No actually i wish I could, it sounds like fun!

Thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## justean

well gonna be honest , but i felt like you did after hubby in april. but as hubby had unprotected sex, lucky he was sterilised 8 years ago. i didnt ask him for me, but for himself and our children to go the clinic. 
a nurse put a swab down his penis , he gave blood and urine samples and was at the clinic for 1.5 hrs and he gave a few stories of the day , whilst waiting to be seen . he said the clinic was full by 7.30 am and the amount of young girls and boys who were there, from as young as 11. 
im better at respecting myself than sleeping around. but for a sexually transmitted disease and there all at it - no thanks. 
you still have to be selective and careful in your decisions.


----------



## kprtyqn

Men always want sex! Then again im one who enjoys it more than my man does now adays and cant understand why! He has bragged numerously when drunk about what he did in the past, had pics of his x all around that i finally made him throw away, yet now adays its like a nag and fight even getting him to want me!
I mean im the kinda of person if you talk the talk, bring it on! If you cant walk the walk anymore then maybe you need to find someone more your speed right?


----------



## Blanca

lonely_wife said:


> Ok, I've read all the replies and there seems to be only one way forward..... How can I get the courage to sleep around? JOKE!!!! No actually i wish I could, it sounds like fun!
> 
> Thanks guys (and gals)


Oh please do not think sleeping around is fun. There are so many problems attached. This is a very dangerous way to think. Have fun, flirt, but keep your pride.


----------



## okeydokie

kprtyqn said:


> Men always want sex! Then again im one who enjoys it more than my man does now adays and cant understand why! He has bragged numerously when drunk about what he did in the past, had pics of his x all around that i finally made him throw away, yet now adays its like a nag and fight even getting him to want me!
> I mean im the kinda of person if you talk the talk, bring it on! If you cant walk the walk anymore then maybe you need to find someone more your speed right?



KARMA IS A BEETCH!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## butazez

I used to listen to a radio jock whose target demographic are men who want to get laid. He's doing it for the ratings, of course, but he claims he's also doing it as a service for women because he tells women how men think.

Granted, it's all generalizations, but they have their merits if you do not get offended and just actually try to understand what he's trying to convey.



> Men think of sex the same way they think of going to the bathroom.





> Men won't listen to anything a woman says until they've seen her naked.





> Treat women like crap.


Now, remember the aim is to get laid. He always said that if your goal is to have a family, or a wife, that this approach is not for you.

With that being said, I hope you realize that most, if not all, of the men you meet at bars or clubs fall in the demographic of this jock. They just want to get laid, and they're not looking for a relationship. So do not be surprised if they just want to get in your pants.


----------



## okeydokie

i am shocked that any woman needs to be told that men at clubs are there to pick up women.


----------



## lonely_wife

I have actually read in a magazine that a girl met a guy in a club and have been happily married for years? Just bacause a guy whi is single goes looking for sex - he could actually fall in love NO?


----------



## draconis

Just because some men think of nothing else doesn't mean all men are x.

draconis


----------



## Ayan

If a girl is willing ..yes.


----------



## 2yearsince

Nope, well yes. I am a man and do want sex but not 1 night stands. I kinda feel like a woman with my stance but I know many others think like me. I do want sex but I couldnt do a 1 night stand unless it was I was really drunk and we were already someplace private. That is not a situation I'd ever find myself in anyway, married or not. In a normal state I just have to find a woman attractive both physical and personality. The personality I find attractive wouldnt do a 1 nighter. Aside from that, I want to feel comfortable with that person or I'm not gonna enjoy it. I would be too self conscience too.


----------



## SockPuppet

Yeah, I just want sex.












but I need so much more...


----------



## bengino

i've had a 1 night stand once... after it happened i approached the girl again and stated that while we may never develop a true relationship i wouldn't mind getting to know her better and see where that would lead us... that scared her off and ran far away... i have since told myself that i would never act on impulses again and have not done anything of the sort since then.


----------



## toolate

You can have my husband... he wont have sex:sleeping: Many women out there that would love that!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

What this place needs is a perma ban on those who resurrect old threads. 4 years old?!


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What this place needs is a perma ban on those who resurrect old threads. 4 years old?!


So - would you also be banned for further commenting on it???


----------



## Deejo

Many new users find their way to a specific thread via our good friends at Google, which they then feel compelled to join, and comment on. The date isn't what caught their attention, the subject was. Those are understandable.

Old threads are also often used by spammers ... which we keep an eye out for, and deal with accordingly.

And no ... I don't just want sex. You need to be able to cook as well.


----------



## okeydokie

Deejo said:


> And no ... I don't just want sex. You need to be able to cook as well.


while wearing a french maid outfit


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Deejo said:


> Many new users find their way to a specific thread via our good friends at Google, which they then feel compelled to join, and comment on. The date isn't what caught their attention, the subject was. Those are understandable.
> 
> Old threads are also often used by spammers ... which we keep an eye out for, and deal with accordingly.
> 
> And no ... I don't just want sex. You need to be able to cook as well.


Then I guess a lot of old threads are catching this person's eye. 
If you can make duck confit, what exactly would she need to make?


----------



## nice777guy

My two cents:

NEVER fry bacon without pants on.

Just sayin...


----------



## Deejo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If you can make duck confit, what exactly would she need to make?


Fresh, sweet, whipped cream to be slathered over her naked body to facilitate making a human whoopie-pie.


----------



## toolate

okeydokie said:


> yeah, i think so. as part of an overall relationship or just to satisfy an urge. before i get lambasted by the ladies, what i mean by satisfying an urge is that the urge is shared by two consenting adults.
> 
> to me, sex is a big part of a marriage. i know women have different needs and expectations in a relationship but i have learned by reading on here that alot of them feel sexually deprived.
> 
> my preference is to be happily married to my wife with the full package of friendship, sharing, loving and great sex with her and only her. i do emphasize the sex though, i think of it all of the time, i think most men do.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

That is why I thought I would make such a good wife, bc I want all those same things that you just mentioned and sex is a priority for me, just not this husband. My old boyfriends, it was never a problem... it seems like every man out there I would be right for except Im married to the one that should be with most women out there who dont want sex!


----------



## toolate

okeydokie said:


> while wearing a french maid outfit


I have got one of those and look hot in it... except to my husband who came home and said "what the F is this?":scratchhead:

I am an awesome cook, I clean like wizard, and I give great noggin, and love variety.... I love football and beer, and golf and workout and love my kids and family.


----------



## Deejo

toolate said:


> I have got one of those and look hot in it... except to my husband who came home and said "what the F is this?":scratchhead:
> 
> I am an awesome cook, I clean like wizard, and I give great noggin, and love variety.... I love football and beer, and golf and workout and love my kids and family.


Y'know ... I'm all for self-discovery, introspection, and going the distance to understand your partner and come to terms with, and mend a faltering relationship. It's work. A lot of work, and it is undoubtedly worthwhile in _some_ cases.

As for others?
I have the following frame of mind ... which is why I would never make it as a social worker or psychologist.

Some people just suck. End of story.
No amount of trying to relate to, or empathize with them is going to change who and what they are, or the bizarre choices they make.

They are crazier than a sh!t-house rat with no legs.

That's my professional opinion.


----------



## Runs like Dog

No. Some of us just want you to leave.


----------



## okeydokie

Deejo said:


> Y'know ... I'm all for self-discovery, introspection, and going the distance to understand your partner and come to terms with, and mend a faltering relationship. It's work. A lot of work, and it is undoubtedly worthwhile in _some_ cases.
> 
> As for others?
> I have the following frame of mind ... which is why I would never make it as a social worker or psychologist.
> 
> Some people just suck. End of story.
> No amount of trying to relate to, or empathize with them is going to change who and what they are, or the bizarre choices they make.
> 
> They are crazier than a sh!t-house rat with no legs.
> 
> That's my professional opinion.


i agree that alot of people just suck. i also believe that there are more that just plain suck at relationships. they have no clue, dont want a clue and never will get a clue.


----------



## nice777guy

okeydokie said:


> i agree that alot of people just suck. i also believe that there are more that just plain suck at relationships. they have no clue, dont want a clue and never will get a clue.


Sad but very true.

Most of them are too selfish to realize what a relationship should truly be like.


----------



## okeydokie

have we finally solved it?


----------



## nice777guy

okeydokie said:


> have we finally solved it?


I think so!

What do we do now?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> I think so!
> 
> What do we do now?


Resurrect old threads?


----------



## nice777guy

okeydokie said:


> have we finally solved it?





Therealbrighteyes said:


> Resurrect old threads?


Aren't you banned for some reason or another?

How about them Chargers, eh?!?!


----------



## Deejo

nice777guy said:


> I think so!
> 
> What do we do now?


We watch this .... LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube

And live it baby ...


----------



## nice777guy

Iworkout!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> Iworkout!


Don't you mean "eye" workout cause we all know that's how you role NG. Stop fightin' it.


----------



## nice777guy

That too - sure...


----------



## confusedbirdy

If you found a good woman to marry would you still look at women and think I'd like to bang it? I am asking because I feel like my husband looks at every woman like a piece of meat. And it just makes me feel so ugly.


----------



## SockPuppet

confusedbirdy said:


> If you found a good woman to marry would you still look at women and think I'd like to bang it? I am asking because I feel like my husband looks at every woman like a piece of meat. And it just makes me feel so ugly.


Sometimes when I see a good looking woman: 

I notice her as a beautiful creature
Dont pay her any attention what so ever
Eye **** her a little bit.

Sorry if that last one offends anybody, but for some damn reason God designed my penis to accept blood whenever I see somethingt visually attractive.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Sex is my favorite thing...I miss it terribly being in a now sexless marriage I will be VERY happy if we solve our issue,

Is it all I want... definitely not...that being said its my single favorite thing to do.


----------



## confusedbirdy

so we should just get used to it lol? I had a feeling that it would not matter how hot I am he will always look huh.


----------



## jezza

Well....as a married male, yes of course I look at beautiful women and think 'WOW!...mmmmmm!

I think sex for a male falls into two categories 1) with your 'partner'...its 'love making'...bonding...natural, loving etc
2) raw sex.

Men in a sexually 'happy' marriage where they get both types of sex rarely (I suspect) wander. Those who are in a 'stale' marriage where sex is mundane and only on her terms...probably do wander and enjoy one night stands!

To the OP (if she is still around)...we all need sex. If a one night stand 'itches the scratch' for both then live with it. 
The more men you 'try' the greater your chances are of finding the right one for you...

Bit of a serious answer...but I hope I have helped even if only a bit!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband has always said he would use his hand over a one night stand, he *needs *the emotional connection. I believe him as he was never the "chasing tail" type player that many appear to be, and every act to him is "making love", he prefers that term over sex -every time. It is always about the woman he loves, to him. 

But keep in mind, I am talking about the shy backwards genuine nice guy type here, they generally don't catch many women, women appear to get "bored" with them, but in reality, they are the best gems around, if you take the time to get to know them -deeply. My opionion, anyway.


----------



## nice777guy

Deejo said:


> Y'know ... I'm all for self-discovery, introspection, and going the distance to understand your partner and come to terms with, and mend a faltering relationship. It's work. A lot of work, and it is undoubtedly worthwhile in _some_ cases.
> 
> As for others?
> I have the following frame of mind ... which is why I would never make it as a social worker or psychologist.
> 
> Some people just suck. End of story.
> No amount of trying to relate to, or empathize with them is going to change who and what they are, or the bizarre choices they make.
> 
> They are crazier than a sh!t-house rat with no legs.
> 
> That's my professional opinion.


BUMPED for Toolate...


----------



## Phantomwriter

You'll NEVER find the right guy in a club! That's why men go to clubs. I guarantee there's guys out there looking for a serious relationship and have gotten weary of the club scene!
Don't give up hope, they're out there.


----------



## OhGeesh

I will say this give me a option of sex with a woman once week for 20 years. Or sex twice a year with a life partner and I'll pick the first one everytime.

That doesn't work for me because I am married and I've never done without. If you don't have a physical relationship it's too easy to become cohabitators that raise kids, share bills, and have deep talks. Sex is a must!!


----------



## jezza

:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Sex (both gentle, intimate, loving AND raw) is vital for a marriage to be happy, fulfilling, loving and last....

If only all wives (and husbands) realised this... :scratchhead:


----------



## toolate

nice777guy said:


> BUMPED for Toolate...


Thanks! Got it! Yes, some people are, what in tarnation makes 'em that way?

That is how I felt until this morning's breakthrough.....

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:

Hoping Im only back with good updates, but you never know...

Thanks for assisting with this trifling situation.


----------



## nice777guy

toolate said:


> Thanks! Got it! Yes, some people are, what in tarnation makes 'em that way?
> 
> That is how I felt until this morning's breakthrough.....
> 
> :yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:
> 
> Hoping Im only back with good updates, but you never know...
> 
> Thanks for assisting with this trifling situation.


Good luck...cautiously optimistic for you!


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

To me? Honestly? Sex is good... but not worth getting in trouble over. Or hurting someone else over. Or ruining a relationship over.

So, no, no OWSs in my future. 

And jezza's comment is right on.


----------

